# I think this annoys me



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Why breed them then get rid? I would go get them now if they werent so far from me!

2female pregnant rats | Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Ugh. I don't claim to be an expert on this, but I'm 99% certain that it's a pretty stupid idea to transport pregnant animals over long distances. Do they somehow think that by breeding them, it'll be easier to get rid? Maybe they were hoping to target the wonderful people in this world which pick up the pieces when other people completely mess up.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Once again I do go through Milton Keynes....I can help run these up north if need be?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I already contacted her about these two and I arranged to collect them from her but then she told me one of them bit her and she didn't want to rehome an aggressive doe, wouldn't listen to any reason. Then to be sneaky I text her off my OH's phone and she told him that they'd gone already so...
It's too late for these two


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They will bite if pregnant!! Grrr. I don't mind trying again to contact them if you want to pm me? Not that I expect anything better but might be worth trying.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I know, that's what I told her. I also said that I've had much worse than pregnancy bites- my hands are covered in bites from Lola and it doesn't phase me anymore but she wouldn't budge.
The babies were due either last weekend or the weekend before so. I mean you're more than willing to try but I don't know if it'll make much difference. Makes me so angry.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Poor wee souls hope someone can help x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Maltey said:


> I know, that's what I told her. I also said that I've had much worse than pregnancy bites- my hands are covered in bites from Lola and it doesn't phase me anymore but she wouldn't budge.
> The babies were due either last weekend or the weekend before so. I mean you're more than willing to try but I don't know if it'll make much difference. Makes me so angry.


Oh yes I forgot the link was on this thread! OK texted her...we will see. Some people are so irratating.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yes....just been texted back to say they're gone. Grrr.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh nice!! Just got this....although its a better outcome in the long run lol!

I said the seller was lying to one of us...either they had gone or they were keeping them. I got back...



> er do you want to f*** off


Then I said I was appalled at their attitude to breeding and would be reporting them to the pets4homes site and that was my last text...to which I got back



> good because its people like you that are the reason im no longer keeping or breeding rats!! stupid bunch of a-class freaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then...having not replied...i got...



> f***ing sad b****!!


So Maltey hun if you said anything...well done


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Jesus.
I didn't really say anything to her- I was hoping that she'd change her mind and I wanted to stay in her good books.
Absolutely no need for that attitude at all.


----------

